# Cardio after leg day?



## jasone (Dec 19, 2006)

Ouch!  Legs are very sore.  I usually finish the week with legs and rest up over the weekend.  Now I am doing legs on Monday and was wondering if Tuesday cardio would help or hurt recovery.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 19, 2006)

depends on how sore you are and what kind of cardio you are going to do.

what does your leg workout look like?

what does tuesday's cardio session look like?


----------



## katt (Dec 19, 2006)

When I'm really sore from leg day, it helps me to do cardio the next day - not intense, but slower cardio to loosen things up a bit.


----------



## jasone (Dec 19, 2006)

Last Night.
Stretch and Warmup

Full Squats 135 * 15
                225*  12
                315 * 12
                315*  12  (None of these are to failure, good pump however)

leg press superset with leg ext (12 reps each) near failure on the first two sets and to failure on last set.

Seated leg curls 4 sets of 12 to near failure.

Throw up and go home.

Next week will be different but I feel I am hitting the legs pretty hard.  Hope cardio doesn't aggrivate recovery.  I use the treadmil on 3 incline and a fast walk.


----------



## microtel (Dec 20, 2006)

katt said:


> When I'm really sore from leg day, it helps me to do cardio the next day - not intense, but slower cardio to loosen things up a bit.



After a leg workout on just Quads,
I do about 15-20 minutes of stationary bike cardio for extra fat burning.
Legs are good and sore the next day. Feels good


----------



## John Rambo (Dec 20, 2006)

If you're so sore you have trouble walking then I'd say skip it.  However, if not then I'd say a bit of running wouldn't hurt at all.  I do it myself quite often; I agree with Katt about how it helps loosen things up.

If you do legs on a regular basis then I bet you won't be quite as sore during future workouts and then cardio the next day won't seem so bad.  That's what has happened to me!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2006)

I could see implementing some active recovery.  Something high intensity like sprints probably wouldn't be the best idea though.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 21, 2006)

Id actually think it was a good idea.  As long as youre not going to keel over from just walking around.  Ive done it and it seems kinda uncomfortably difficult at first, but after I get a good heart rate and my breathing has increased, I am no longer even thinking about my DOMS.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

honestly, if you legs are that sore, you need to review your training program.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 21, 2006)

A little LIGHT cardio the next day would actually speed recovery by increasing blood flow to the legs.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> A little LIGHT cardio the next day would actually speed recovery by increasing blood flow to the legs.



true story.


----------



## jasone (Dec 21, 2006)

Update.
I did light cardio on Tuesday and Wednesday.  This helped the soreness.  Not sure that less soreness has anything to do with recovery but I was able to move around much better on Wednesday.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 21, 2006)

ALBOB said:


> A little LIGHT cardio the next day would actually speed recovery by increasing blood flow to the legs.



Thats what I always thought.


----------

